# My weekend project



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

That looks really sharp! Great job. Love the blue chrome effect.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

JeremyHabetler said:


> I don't have high hopes for it lasting though. I think I'm going to have to get it professionally re-done soon.


If you use Plasti-Dip, it'll last quite a while. It stands up to weather/rock chips _really_ well.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

MP81 said:


> If you use Plasti-Dip, it'll last quite a while. It stands up to weather/rock chips _really_ well.


That's kind of the thing though, I bought 2 cans of Plasti-Dip to use but they both were spraying out all chunky and blotchy. So I wound up scuffing the pieces up, using an adhesion promoter and spraying a dupli-color flat black that I already had. It's already peeling a little around the edges though so I'm thinking I might do it again but this time with SEM trim black, from what I've heard about it I feel that may give me the results I'm looking for.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Odd - sounds like bad cans (or too cold out?)! Bummer, because it holds up really well on exterior implementations. I did the grille on my brother's '01 Century, six or seven years ago now, and it still looks great, even through many winters and plenty of miles on the freeway.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

To be honest it was a little colder than the forecast said it would be. Maybe I'll the Plasti-Dip another try


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

NICE ! how hard was it to take the bumper off?


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

It was pretty easy once you find all the screws holding it on. I wanted to take the chrome trim off to do it, the fog light trim was tricky but doable but the grill trim next to impossible without snapping all the clips, I'm gonna try it again for when I repaint it though


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Good ! I plan on changing the horn out for a dual tone horn...


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

SEM trim black is really good stuff, if used scuff and use adhesion promoter, and a solid coat/s, then it should hold up pretty well. I used to use SEM all the time on projects.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Just dipped my awful looking fake chrome trim that runs under my window this morning. Had to go into work so I think I'm going to do the grill before I leave work tonight. I did the badges a couple months ago and it still looks awesome.


----------



## JeremyHabetler (Jan 3, 2020)

I couldn't just leave things alone. Already peeling after only one short drive so I took my Plasti-dip cans back and got new ones and man did the new can spray much better. I took it all apart again today and this time I took the grilel right out of the bumper and instead of taping anything off I just sprayed the whole grille with the plati-dip. This time the finish looks like it will last much better. I know this photo looks pretty much the same as the original but in person it looks noticeably better than the first attempt.









The funny thing is I did the fog light trim with the same brand of paint I first used on the grille trim but it still looks and feels like it'll last for quite a long time


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

Looked good before looks even better after the respray. Hopefully you won't run into any issues with it lasting!


----------

